# Still living with parents?



## MobiusX

Anyone 30 or older or close to being 30 who still live with their parents? I'm 28, going to be 29 in July, I lived by myself no more than a year. That's it. I can't see myself moving out. It's different in my culture. My uncles and aunts still live with their mom even though some of them are married. My mom talks about me buying a house but that doesn't make sense-- a single guy who owns an entire house, I don't have kids, not married, no gf, nothing, why the hell would I buy a house? Why should I get my own place when I can pay less for rent where I'm living now with my parents and I enjoy my mom's cooking and having her to talk to and seeing her every day. She means a lot to me. I didn't realize this until I got older. If she dies I want to die too.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

That's good. I need to move out. I'm 23.


----------



## epril

I like the idea of families living together if it works for them. I think it's smart to live on your own for awhile to learn how to take care of yourself, but if you are happier with your mom, stay. Financially makes sense too.


----------



## renegade disaster

yes, its never been an ideal situation and right now it seems like moving out is never actually going to happen. even when I was working I was offered no security over my job so I couldn't financially risk getting my own place. its been an absolute pain for god knows how long now, it's doubtful i'm going to get any help from the government till perhaps at least the age of 35 unless I can somehow land myself a really well paid job which doesn't trigger my anxiety...


----------



## singleplayer

Yes still living with mum. Will get my own place one day when I have a reason to. Until then it is cheaper this way and I enjoy the company.


----------



## Daveyboy

Financially it makes sense, but thats about it I think..Your Mom might want you to look for your own place because its a sign of growing up, being independent, or she might be tired of you mouching off of her..haha..jk.


----------



## Kwtrader

i live with my parent and never moved out. i am one month older than u. my dad says its not a good idea for me to move out says it better to split the expense staying at home.

i will admit i feel a bit limited here in terms of getting a social life, but i like the feeling of having backup if i can't make payments on bills.

if my dad dies i probably would overcome my social anxiety though, since i would be forced to take on more responsibility.


----------



## Xenos

When I broke up with my fiance about four years ago I stayed with my folks for a little while to get my brain as well as my finances in some kind of order. I love my parents and they were a big help, but by the end I was absolutely dying to get out of there.


----------



## fonz

MobiusX said:


> Anyone 30 or older or close to being 30 who still live with their parents? I'm 28, going to be 29 in July, I lived by myself no more than a year. That's it. I can't see myself moving out. It's different in my culture. My uncles and aunts still live with their mom even though some of them are married. My mom talks about me buying a house but that doesn't make sense-- a single guy who owns an entire house, I don't have kids, not married, no gf, nothing, why the hell would I buy a house? Why should I get my own place when I can pay less for rent where I'm living now with my parents and I enjoy my mom's cooking and having her to talk to and seeing her every day. She means a lot to me. I didn't realize this until I got older. If she dies I want to die too.


There's no shame in living with family now,but you should save up as much money as you can in case you do want to buy a house,because you probably won't be able to live with them forever,and if you own a house mortgage free,it is much cheaper than renting


----------



## Josh2323

I still live at home with my dad but its just him and I in a two story home that has more then enough space for the two of us to share...plus he's always across town at work so its usually just me here with either my friends or my kids (they live w/thier mom) or just me by myself. I've even had friends and g/f's live there with us through the yrs which wasn't a problem either. I have lived on my own before when I was with my kids mom but once we split I moved back in with my dad.


----------



## Mongoose

I live at home and hate every second of it, but when my parents die, I'm going to be homeless.


----------



## Kinos Journey

I do. I was on my own mostly when I was in college, but when I graduated the economy tanked. Moving back meant a pretty dead job market, but I'd at least have a social safety net, and my parents wanted me back.

Thanks to this, I'm not in debt, my savings are secure, my parents have extra help around the house, I'm near close family, and I'm not worrying about how I'll pay my apartment fee on top of medication fees, insurance fees, etc while working freelance (and various other jobs I do), which can be a feast and famine type of deal since I haven't 'broken into the field', as it were, and jobs around here that aren't minimum wage (ie, I'd make less money doing them than what I do now) are few and far between.

I treat the situation with respect- if the dishwasher needs unloading, I unload it. If clothes need to be folded, I fold them. I wash my own clothes and do my own cooking, sometimes cooking for the family. I expect no one to take care of my own messes, and I follow through on my responsibilities as if the house was my apartment. 

I do get anxious about situations where my living situation comes to light, as there's always the possibility I'd be judged as 'lazy' or 'being a leech'. I also often feel guilty that I still need to rely on them at times, but my folks have plainly stated they want me around.


----------



## estse

I moved back into my folks home ten years ago at 22 due to terrible anxiety of other people and living with them.


----------



## Locut0s

30 here and I still live at home. Basically I have 2 choices at this point. Stay in school and finish my degree during which I stay home. Or drop school and get a more menial job and move out.

I'm trying to stay in school but doing so may be killing me.


----------



## ravens

I still live with my parents and I've never moved away.


----------



## Nesquick

Locut0s said:


> 30 here and I still live at home. Basically I have 2 choices at this point. Stay in school and finish my degree during which I stay home. Or drop school and get a more menial job and move out.
> 
> I'm trying to stay in school but doing so may be killing me.


Stay @ home and finish your degree, then move.

Ok it's easy for me because I moved out when I was 19 BUT once you get out you can't get back (it doesn't work anymore) really once you get on your own to move back is nearly impossible. I have actually tried it but it went sour soon. Now I live alone but to go back to my parents would certainly be even worse.


----------



## arealghost

Still live with my parents, the thought of moving out... :no

Because of our situation it has made us stick together even closer....

Well my situation really.


----------



## CoolRanch

Yes, but honestly I don't think it's related to my anxiety disorder. I do have really cool parents and we actually get on great. I'm single with no kids, which I have no problem with and the type of jobs I'm able to get don't pay that much. I have lived on my own during a short stint in the military.


----------



## TheTraveler

Nope. My fam moved to africa and left me at college.


----------



## JamesM2

No, I moved out when I was 17, and have been renting ever since. I never want an entire house to myself either but some time in the near future I'd like to be able to buy my own one or two bedroom apartment.


----------



## vigilantsentry

I am 30 and still living with my Mom. 

In my late teens/early 20s I simply wasn't ready to move out. I was stuck in a dead end job, and just wasn't mentally ready to be on my own. 

I started getting the itch to move out in my mid 20s, but had a couple of long stints of unemployment before finally landing a somewhat stable job. 

Then in my mid/late 20s, my health started deteriorating and I dedicated an inordinate amount of time and money into trying to restore my vitality. Eventually, my efforts paid off and I have gotten healthy. I have also nearly doubled my pay rate and in addition to a sizable bank account, have gotten a substantial inheritance from my late Grandfather. Basically, I am pretty well off financially. 

Now the problem is that a year ago, my Mom lost her job of over 40 years and is only working part time, and her unemployment is running out next month. The roles have basically been reversed, so now that I am finally capable of moving out on my own (and believe me, i want to), I am unable because my Mom needs my financial support.


----------



## zonebox

I moved out at 18, I love my parents, but I wanted freedom. Although, there were a few times that I moved back in with them until I was 24 and stayed at their house for a couple of months, while I was in-between apartments. 

If my wife ever kicked me out of the house, I would rather live on my little boat than move back in with them. If that were impossible, I would live in a shelter. The only way I could ever see myself moving back in with them, is if our house burned down and then it would be solely for my kid's benefit. They are great, like I said I love them.. but I just can't live under their rules.. nor would I want to impose myself on them. Of course, if either of them ever needed to stay at my house, they would be welcome with open arms.


----------



## harikiri

I moved out at 18, but then came and went from staying with parents as I was a bit of a bum through my twenties, travelling the world, etc. I finally flew the nest for good aged 34 and was allocated social housing after my son was born in 1995. 

I didn't get along with my now-deceased Dad, and felt overwhelmed by my Mum's achievements and personality, while loving her very much. Besides, I simply needed my own space and independence, and I wanted to live in London, rather than the small village where she resides.

As I have to deal with depression on an almost daily basis and often feel lonely and SA, I sometimes wish I still lived with my Mum, but it would never work out in reality. Ideally I would have her living round the corner, but that will never happen of course. It's a three hour bus and train trip to see her, but I go about once a month/two months or so. She's getting on in years, and I have a better relationship with her than I ever have probably. So that's what really matters.


----------



## TheVoid

Still with parents. I like to move out but I don't think I will survive alone. I think it makes sense to stay with parents until they die. Once she is dead, maybe I can die too. I mean I'm still alive because I don't want to to break her heart by jumping off a bridge.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo

I'm 34 and live with parents. Seems to happen every year or two. I make it for awhile, but I can't seem to keep my head above water too long. But that's because I've only been able to find menial minimum-wage jobs.

Really sucks when we see that most of our peers are married with families and careers and homes, and we're still at a life stage equivalent to someone a few years out of high school. In this culture (in the US) it's pretty much expected that we move out on our own by our mid-20's or so. :/ But if you can't afford to, you can't afford to. Might as well try to save up money and get into a studio apartment or something.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

I am also from a culture where it is acceptable to be living at home at this age (30 [or is it really acceptable? When does it become _sad_?]) Anyway, it gets me down big time. If I were working toward bigger goals (e.g. buying a house) I'd feel differently. I long for independence. My anxiety is really bad at the moment, so just have to hang on for a while longer.

I like how you look at the bright side of it though. I also enjoy my mother's cooking, and if it weren't for my parents or sibs, there would be days where I wouldn't talk to anyone. They are not the best company, but they are company nonetheless.


----------



## PickleNose

MobiusX said:


> My mom talks about me buying a house but that doesn't make sense-- a single guy who owns an entire house, I don't have kids, not married, no gf, nothing, why the hell would I buy a house? Why should I get my own place when I can pay less for rent where I'm living now with my parents and I enjoy my mom's cooking and having her to talk to and seeing her every day. She means a lot to me. I didn't realize this until I got older. If she dies I want to die too.


 Ever thought about a nice camper trailer or something? I saw one on Craigslist a few days ago for $8000. When I saw the price, I expected it to be complete junk but it looks much nicer than I expected for that price. IMO, that kind of thing is perfect for one person. Although I don't know if the bills are really any less.

Still. If there was some kind of natural disaster or something and your "home" was a total loss, it wouldn't be a big deal if you only paid 8 grand for it.


----------



## FitchForce

I never got why living on your own or with your parents really matters. Why does it matter where you live? You are doing the same thing in both situations. The only difference is you are with people you love or you're alone or with someone else. I guess it makes you somewhat more responsible when you have your own place, but why does society make it such a big deal?


----------



## Mister Spirit

I come from a Korean family, but I was born and raised in Canada. Unlike western culture, it's not unusual for me to live with my parents no matter what my age is or at least until I get married (which I have no interest in). I moved out twice in my 20's and moved back in twice. I have only lived independently for a combined total of two years. I'm 30 and somewhat accomplished (well, a lot more than most of my peers anyway), except socially. The sad thing is, my parents make more money than I ever did or will. I don't stress the fact that I'm 30 and living with my parents like a lot of the western folk do. They automatically think one needs to move out as early as 22 or something, which can or cannot be reasonable, depending on the financial circumstances. One good thing about not having any friends is that no one has to know that I still live with my parents or that I'm actually 30 and not 25 or younger. But, just because I'm living with my parents doesn't mean that I don't know what responsibility is. I'm very self-aware and not at all happy about my situation. I just feel so hopeless that I can't save enough to afford my own place.


----------



## TeenyBeany

Xenos said:


> When I broke up with my fiance about four years ago I stayed with my folks for a little while to get my brain as well as my finances in some kind of order. I love my parents and they were a big help, but by the end I was absolutely dying to get out of there.


My exact situation right now!

and to OP, you're good! Wait til you have your own family to buy a house


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Renting is just throwing money away imo.


I couldn't imagine renting for 10 yrs and not owning the property I live in


----------



## fonz

Richard Pawgins said:


> Renting is just throwing money away imo.
> 
> I couldn't imagine renting for 10 yrs and not owning the property I live in


I agree with this,I'm living at home currently and saving as much money as possible so I can buy some flat or small house in the future with little or no mortgage. F**k renting,the landlords have all the power


----------



## Zack

Yes, I live with mommy and daddy - daddy cuts my hair.


----------



## PickleNose

Richard Pawgins said:


> Renting is just throwing money away imo.
> 
> I couldn't imagine renting for 10 yrs and not owning the property I live in


 As long as you're willing to maintain the property you own and fix every little thing that goes wrong, I guess that makes sense. Most people really can't afford to do that properly. Your property will likely depreciate if it deteriorates while you live in it.


----------



## Zack

Can you even buy a beach hut with 10 years' rent/mortgage payments?


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

I am 36 and still live with my parents. I very much want to move out. I am self employed and I saved a bit for the last 8 years but the problem is I have got used to living in the best neighbourhood of the country so I am faced with two options. Either move to a low economical class area where it is away from the main attractions and takes 1-2 hours to go to work everyday or wait a few years more and try to save the rest of the money needed but another problem is my depressive periods which take 1-3 days where I just do not want to move. Otherwise my job has the opportunity to save good money if you work really hard. The main reason I want to move is my mom does not stop the habit of trying to interfere with every detail of my life.


----------



## peopleperson51783

Yes, I'm 30 and still living at home. As soon as I save money I'm getting a house. I hate renting, I want to own, so until then I'll stay put.


----------



## glarmph

28 and still home.


----------



## Crispp

TheVoid said:


> Still with parents. I like to move out but I don't think I will survive alone. I think it makes sense to stay with parents until they die. Once she is dead, maybe I can die too. I mean I'm still alive because I don't want to to break her heart by jumping off a bridge.


Wow, so sad... but I actually feel where you're coming from. Hope you're doing ok since this post. 
I've never seriously considered suicide, there's always a better way...but I can't deny it's been a passing thought that immediately vanishes when I think about my family.

Mysteriousvirgo sounds JUST like me. 34, at home with the parents. Gets rough seeing our peers and old flames getting married with children. I'm still not ready for that.

I've had a good job and been at the same agency for almost a decade, so I can afford to live on my own. I mostly blow it on drugs...sad I know. I've only managed 2 years with a roommate, and just about destroyed my credit in those 2 years.

My parents are awesome. They're middle class, retired and living low-key comfortably. I have no issues living with them other than the social stigma that comes with it.

Hell I've been dating a girl for a month and a half and she thinks I still have a place with a roommate. (She stays 40 mins away and I've always gone out to her since she lives in the city)

So yeah, basically it's just an issue if you put a lot of weight into what others think.


----------



## ChuckBrown

I've been living on my own for 3+ years now. I couldn't imagine going back. Financially it would be great, I just need my space. It's not like I bring girls home anyway, if I actually found one, I couldn't bring them to my parents.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've been on my own since i hit 18 years old. Yay for high rent, ****ty neighbors and prick landlords. But what can you do... Can't afford a house? Then pay someone else so they can afford their house.


----------



## intheshadows

Hopefully not much longer..


----------



## gpt11

TheVoid said:


> Still with parents. I like to move out but I don't think I will survive alone. I think it makes sense to stay with parents until they die. Once she is dead, maybe I can die too. I mean I'm still alive because I don't want to to break her heart by jumping off a bridge.


that's how I feel on my down days I couldn't do that to my parents but also like you I would like to move and but feel I would really struggle and would just be alone for the rest of my life

one day when I feel ready I will move out but at the moment I have no reason to move out

and before we get an mooching comments lol I pay my way and more towards bills and parents debts etc

hang in there thevoid things are bound to get and remember better when you hit rock bottom the only place you can go is up!


----------



## MikahFin

I moved back home with my mom after dad died almost a year ago. I don't regret it at all. I don't think there's any shame in living with a parent as long as you have something to offer to them: help with bills, errands, medical assistance, etc. Living on my own with a lazy, dirty roommate and a good-for-nothing landlord for three years sucked anyway.


----------



## markwalters2

Steve-300 said:


> Yes, I live with mommy and daddy - daddy cuts my hair.


Sounds good.


----------

